
Ask HN: How do you manage your web passwords? - roymurdock
Looking for a better way to generate and manage secure passwords for general purpose web accounts, applications, etc. Any suggestions?
======
kbuck
I use a password manager (1Password). It both stores and generates secure
passwords. I've tried KeePass and LastPass, but I didn't like them as much
(although LastPass's form filling was very accurate).

